# any hamachi players here?



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2007)

i want to play multiplayer on hamachi..the games that i have are AoE 3,NFS U2 & fifa 06..anyone here wants to play these!! if yes then plz post here or pmme..with ur hamachi network name  & password..& this is my 1st time so if anyone cud give some basic instructions like how to join the hamchi network through the games multiplayer option


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 16, 2007)

i also want to know the procedure....can anyone help us..........i want to use for Fifa 07


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2007)

i play cs and dota sometimes.. Ny1 4 cs?


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Ny1 4 cs?




wats the procedure ??


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2007)

Install hamachi...
Create a new ntwk or join an existing one...
the ip u see on top is ur hamachi ip... 
give ur network name to friends and tell them to join it...
bas thats all... u r connected... thru virtual lan.. njoi


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 16, 2007)

some games require a little configuration(CS 1.6, nfsu). read this for more info

*forums.hamachi.cc/viewtopic.php?t=180


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 16, 2007)

can anyone help me ...on how to setup the connection in Fifa 07 ( how to configure) ????


----------



## Chillax0308 (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah just like that other guy i really need help setting up my Fifa so i can play it with a friend over hamachi, what doe we need to do!! ive tried everything and it wont connect...


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 24, 2007)

Chillax0308 said:
			
		

> yeah just like that other guy i really need help setting up my Fifa so i can play it with a friend over hamachi, what doe we need to do!! ive tried everything and it wont connect...



dude goto Mutliplayer then Direct IP ,
if ur Hosting then ur friend needs to enter ur the hamachi IP over there and select the player and connect .
if ur connecting then u need to do the same ....

both the players need to be connecting at the same time.


----------



## ajooba215 (Oct 5, 2008)

hey...fellas...wanna play fifa 07 on hamachi..join ma network..
user: prabh23
pass: 123456
for any assistance...as how to connect and for troubleshooting..i suggest u to login in yahoo messenger and have a live chat if possible...this is my id..
ajooba215@yahoo.co.in  ...try it..it rocks...


----------



## ishanjain (May 24, 2009)

Anybody wanna play CS, age of empires or team fortress 2 ......
Contact me....


----------



## Anom (May 29, 2009)

We should make more Hamachi servers in India. The ones in US has high pings and are laggy.


----------



## ishanjain (May 31, 2009)

^^ What games do you want??
Join me if you want..... 
I am in delhi and my other friends get around 20 latency.....


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2009)

me in for age of empires and death Illustrated .


----------



## ishanjain (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok max_demon... Join my hamachi network for age of empires 2 & 3

himtuna 
123


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone up for CoD 4...?


----------



## Anom (Jun 8, 2009)

Battlefield 2


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone here for  Age of Empires 3 or AOE3 : The Asian Dynasty. Plz give ur hamachi network ID.


----------



## Anom (Oct 27, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Anyone up for CoD 4...?


Here you go:
*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12498


----------

